
Digg's New Algorithm is The Suck - transburgh
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/diggs-new-algorithm-is-the-suck
======
Tichy
He complains about not being able to get a joke about underwear on the front
page.

Boo-Hoo...

------
pius
Isn't it supposed to be "teh" suck?

